# Police Officer Josh Lynaugh



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Josh Lynaugh*

St. Paul Police Department, Minnesota

End of Watch: Saturday, February 16, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 30
*Tour:* 5 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 2/8/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Josh Lynaugh died as the result of a heart attack while involved in a foot pursuit and search for a suspect in St. Paul.

He had setup a position on the perimeter of the search area when he suddenly became ill. He was transported to a local hospital where he it was discovered he was suffering a medical condition with his heart that required immediate surgery. He underwent the surgery but died from complications eight days later.

Officer Lynaugh had served with the St. Paul Police Department for five years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Tom Smith
St. Paul Police Department
367 Grove Street
St. Paul, MN 55101

Phone: (651) 291-1111

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21709-police-officer-josh-lynaugh#ixzz2LC1SUF00


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Lynaugh


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Lynaugh


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

